# A&N Frozen Foods



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Have just bought the best quality frozen food I have ever bought.

Placed an order over the phone and picked up from them an hour later.

All sizes are exactly as advertised and laid out in clear resealable bags so you can see exactly what you are getting. Much, much better than the over priced and variable sized rip-off rubbish you get from a pet/rep shop and more consistant in size and quality than I have ever bought in bulk from anywhere else before.

I would very highly recommend these people. :notworthy:

A & N Frozen Reptile Food


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I have to agree a and N are the best around...................Good prices and Top quality..............:no1:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

but no rats till jan 09 ??


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> but no rats till jan 09 ??


That has to be my only trouble with them is rats can sometimes be hard to come by but apart from that they are excellent and really nice people.

Tom


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> but no rats till jan 09 ??


 
I can see as that may be a problem for some, but for me only needing mice.......... :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: 

On a serious note, I'm sure the more popular/busy/in demand A&N become, they will ensure that they plan ahead in order to keep everyone happy. If the rats are as good quality as the mice I'm sure they will be worth the wait. : victory:


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Thank you everyone for all of the lovely comments. We try our best!!

With regards to the rats, yes we do have a plan in action for keeping up with the demand. We hope to be housing a further 1000 females for breeding and production should be up by the early part of '09.

Thank you again.
Nicky

A & N
www.anfrozenfoods.co.uk


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

You are welcome. Praise where it's due!! :2thumb:


----------



## Brighton (Jul 17, 2016)

I was very happy to discover that A & N have gone back to sending out frozen food directly. 

I did allot of research trying to find well bred rodents for my daughters baby Python. Finding a small family business based in the English countryside, raising rodents that are chemical free and inspected by DFRA and doing it for over 10 years was very reassuring.

We just received our first order of Rat pups from them, we were delighted to see how clearly healthy, clean, fresh smelling, consistent in size they were and very well packed.

I'm happy we can source reliable healthy food for our snake.


----------

